
Machine learning–what language should I use? - brh
https://www.typefi.com/machine-learning-language/
======
farrelljohn
I'll have to look into Octave, this is surprisingly the first I've heard of
it. Based off of just the examples given in the article, it definitely looks
like the better choice for ML applications. I think until Octave gets more
community support, Python will continue to be the go-to however if for nothing
more than the support it has.

------
whoisjuan
Octave seems to be very generic. Why wasn't R considered? Isn't R a better
option? It gives you good foundations for computational math and it also
integrates with frameworks like TensorFlow. Also you get a fantastic tool like
RStudio and you can even port matlab code with by using a matlab wrapper.

~~~
brh
I would like to have included R as a candidate. I pretty much just ran out of
time. If I can get to it one day I'll update the article.

------
leecarraher
python, and more specifically, keras on tensorflow and sklearn. R has great
packages, as does matlab, and many other languages as well. But if you want to
do any deep learning, tensorflow is the way to go.

